# A South African Joke



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Van der Merwe is driving home after too much to drink at a pub.

A policeman pulls him over and asks, "Sir, have you been drinking?"

Van der Merwe decides to admit it: "Yes, officer, I’m afraid I have "

"Did you know, man," the cop says, "that at the last traffic roundabout, your wife fell out of the car?"

"Oh, thank God!" says Van der Merwe. "I thought I'd gone deaf."

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Very good!

However, to the average Brit the real sense of the joke would be a bit lost.

For a start Van der Meuwe wouldn't have said "Yes, officer,", he would have said, in a thick Afrikaaner accent "Yaw man".

You need to know more about the Van der Meuwe background to fully appreciate the joke:

http://everything2.com/title/van+der+Merwe

Been there, got the Tshirt!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

How? 

Mans wife falls out of car and he thinks he's gone deaf. A universal joke. Suitable for all. Cert U. 

I have a brilliant if very old African joke that I will post soon. 

I've had a few tonight but the next time the keyboard comes around I'll type it.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> Very good!
> 
> However, to the average Brit the real sense of the joke would be a bit lost.
> 
> ...


.......... and there are still plenty of them around (Van der M, that is!)


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a SAfa......sad joke... applies to most countries!
"Van der Meuwe "....the name is incorrect.... it should be "van der Merwe"


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

One of my favourites:

Poor old Van (or Paddy or Mac or ....) got a job painting the white line down the middle of a new road.
On the first day he painted 2 km
On the second day he painted 1 km 
On the third day he painted 400m
and so on

When his boss aked why he painted less each day he replied that the further he painted, the further he had to go back to the paint pot to replenish his brush.

Poor old Van - never was too bright


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is nothing like a bunch of Sautpils reminiscing about the good old days when Boerewors and Biltong was cheap. :roll: :lol: 

Why not get together for an informal Braai. 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And some Castle beer!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> ........................
> 
> Why not get together for an informal Braai. 8)


All arranged for next week in PE.

Warthog sausages and Kudu steaks washed down with a few Windhoek beers.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My first ship was the tsmv City of Port Elizabeth GPLC.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

tonyt said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > ........................
> ...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

PaulW2 said:


> Warthog sausages?
> 
> Are you sure that's a good idea? Can't say that I've ever considered eating a warthog...


Pork/warthog - same thing really except that the warthog has lived free and wild, feeding on whatever comes naturally - great flavour.

If you ever get the chance, give it a go.

Wildebeest (Gnu), may not be a pretty creature but also makes exceedingly great bangers.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tony, I don't remember eating gnuburgers out there!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> Tony, I don't remember eating gnuburgers out there!


What - you've never eaten in an African Mc Donalds?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yaw man - who is McDonald?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had Warthog but not in RSA.

I remember Ostrich Biltong being especially good (but not cheap)

I brought some Biltong back with me one time when I was on leave. It was in my flight bag on the dining room table (and unattended). When I went to empty my bag, the Biltong was gone and the dogs looked very guilty. :lol: :lol: 

Tonyt, if you are going to torture me by mentioning Windhoek beer then you had better bring a case of it back with you. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> Tonyt, if you are going to torture me by mentioning Windhoek beer then you had better bring a case of it back with you. :wink:


Now you know I can't do that - the best I can manage is this - I hope it helps a little


----------

